# nissan navara after battery removal



## bebiloku (Oct 12, 2009)

i remuve batery and now the my car dosnt start ,any solution pls


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

did you put the battery back in? is it making any sounds when you try to start it back up or is there nothing? definetly need more info from ya


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Shadao said:


> did you put the battery back in?


You beat me to the punch!!! ..LOL

Assuming you have the battery connected...

1. Check Positive/Negative - make sure they're connected to the right terminal
2. Make sure Negative is grounded properly
3. If car is not starting, what about other devices? Is your radio working, lights, anything else?
4. When you say "car won't start", do you hear clicking? does it crank but not turn over? do you hear nothing when turning the key?
5. Not sure why you removed the battery but I would also check your fusebox and make sure all fuses are working properly, check both engine compartment and inside fusebox - this would be my first guess as to what's wrong.


----------

